# Grande Vista vs Cypress Harbor?



## Kenrabs (Nov 11, 2007)

We will be visiting Disney next year and need to decide between Marriott's Grande Vista and Cypress Harbor. Our son will be 9 so is one better for kids than the other? Which has the better location for access to attractions. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Phillie (Nov 11, 2007)

*we loved MGV*

We went with our two sons 5 and 3. Yes Cypress is closer to WDW but MGV is not far by any means. See the following two threads

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57877

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54878

I have heard that the horizons is also fun for kids.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 11, 2007)

Cypress Harbour is absolutely beautiful.  We prefer that one to any other in the Disney area.  When we cannot stay on-site at the Disney timeshares, we love to stay at CH.  We are going again in January and are looking forward to a relaxing vacation a fourth time.  

We did stay at Grande Vista, and although the new units are elegant and pretty, I would take CH over GV anytime.  Horizons units lack the beauty and quality of the other two, in my opinion.  They are Marriott's "value" units and are much cheaper to buy than the other two.  I think what they sell them for means a lot when it comes to value for exchanging.


----------



## CMF (Nov 11, 2007)

*A nine year old won't care a wit.*

But, just don't tell them that Horizon has a water slide.

Charles


----------



## irish (Nov 11, 2007)

you will be happy with either one. both are great resorts and have lots of activities for the kids.


----------



## Kenrabs (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm leaning toward Cypress Harbor. Is it true Sea World is walking distance from it?


----------



## CMF (Nov 11, 2007)

*A mile long walk to the theme park.*

Doable, but too much for me and my tribe.  We usually get bone tired at the park [Disney] but Sea World is smaller so it may not be out of the question.

Charles


----------



## littlestar (Nov 11, 2007)

CMF said:


> But, just don't tell them that Horizon has a water slide.
> 
> Charles



 Two themed water slides with zero entry pools and mini water park. And you're exactly right, a 9 year old (and some adults) would care less about sitting in the room looking at granite countertops. 

My two favorites are Cypress Harbour and Horizons. Horizons is great with small kids because it's compact and not spread out to where you have to drive to a swimming pool. I didn't think Horizons felt less quality than Grande Vista (of course, I've only seen the older Grande Vista rooms that were scheduled for refurbishment). Horizons' decor put me in mind of a beach cottage. Horizons didn't have the jacuzzi tub in the master, but it had a big screen TV in the living room.

If I were vacationing in the warm months, I'd pick Horizons for the great pools/recreation. If traveling with older kids or traveling in the cold months, I'd pick Cypress Harbour. Cypress Harbour has a lot of activities for various age groups. On Trip Advisor, Cypress Harbour is rated No. 6 and Horizons No. 7. Grande Vista is rated No. 17 (probably because of those nonrefurbished rooms).


----------



## Detailor (Nov 12, 2007)

Both resorts are very nice and they're both in the same general area of Orlando. And both are relatively convenient to all of the theme parks (Disney and non-Disney).  I agree with others who have said that you won't go wrong with either, but if you want on-site restaurants then you'd pick Grande Vista, you'd also pick GV if you want to golf (there's an on-site course), if you're looking for a relaxing, laid-back experience then you should choose CH.  Otherwise, the two resorts are quite similar.

I'd not advise you to walk to SeaWorld.  It's close, but not a five minute walk and not without the obstacle of lot's of traffic if you try to cross Central Florida Parkway.

Dick Taylor


----------



## madra dubh (Nov 12, 2007)

*Cypress Harbor over Grande Vista*

I think the layout of the Grande Vista resort is less kid/pedestrian-friendly than Cypress Harbor. My experience with walking and biking around the Grand Vista resort was unpleasant because of having to share the area with cars. For that reason, I would choose CH over GV.


----------



## Kenrabs (Nov 12, 2007)

With the Water play area at Horizon's now I have to think of that since this is a trip for our 9 yr old.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 12, 2007)

Here are some of our family's personal pictures of Horizons Orlando:

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/pictures?a=67b0de21b339407405f4&sid=0CbOGThs5YsXGA

And here's a link to trip advisor's pictures:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Location...Vacation_Club_at_Orlando-Orlando_Florida.html

Horizons is located directly across the street from Cypress Harbour. If you end up at Horizons, Buildings 28 and 29 are the newest buildings as of right now. There is construction started on a new building, but I don't know when it will be completed.


----------



## Kenrabs (Nov 12, 2007)

Littlestar, thanks for sharing the pictures. They were great.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 13, 2007)

I vote for Cypress Harbour - my all time favorite Orlando resort.  I love the ambience.

Deb


----------



## Kenrabs (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, we decided to go with Horizons. Since the trip will be for a 9 yr old the water park area gave it the edge over Cypress Harbor. Since we will be spending little time in the room the better room amenities at CH wont be needed. We will be going the week of Columbus Day, and hope the crowds at the park will be light.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 2, 2007)

Has anyone stay in a one bedroom deluxe unit with a full kitchen at Grande Vista and what building should we ask for?

I preferred CY but my spouse wanted Grande Vista for April 2008.  She was thinking less children during the first week of April 2008 (spring break and no water parks).


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 2, 2007)

Kenrabs said:


> Well, we decided to go with Horizons. Since the trip will be for a 9 yr old the water park area gave it the edge over Cypress Harbor. Since we will be spending little time in the room the better room amenities at CH wont be needed. We will be going the week of Columbus Day, and hope the crowds at the park will be light.



We've stayed at both Horizons and CH.  I don't think you will be dissappointed with your choice.  Nor would you have been if you had decided the other way around.  Come January I'll be watching for either one on a flexchange for March.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 3, 2007)

No, 
but I've stayed in a 2BR with the lock off feature, so in essence yes.

the best buildings are 78, 79, 84, and 85.  I don't know if they have this set up for sure, but I'll assume so.



pedro47 said:


> Has anyone stay in a one bedroom deluxe unit with a full kitchen at Grande Vista and what building should we ask for?


----------



## beanie (Dec 3, 2007)

Kenrabs said:


> Well, We will be going the week of Columbus Day, and hope the crowds at the park will be light.



We chose this week for 2006 thinking the same thing . Boy were we mistaken . we didn't realize that most of the southern schools have there fall break that week. so waits on rides could reach an hour to an hour an a half. utilize fastpass as much as possible and read " the unoffical guide to walt disney world " you can pick it up at most book stores. one other thing at that time of yr is Mickey's not so scary halloween party , kids ( and adults ) love it . better yet if you could change to the week before or the week after there will be no lines what so ever . we did that this yr ( first week of october ) and there was no crowds until the sat before columbus day . epcot was the busiest that week due to the food and wine festival but not overcrowded .


----------



## FlyKaesan (Dec 4, 2007)

can you swim at the resort during winter time?  Doesn't it get kind of cold in Florida?
Do Disney water park open during winter time?


----------



## Lisa P (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, you may swim in winter if you want.  The pools are heated but the air can be cool, just depends.  During winter, you can see highs in the 40s (rarely lower) or highs in the 80s.  The Disney water parks each take 4-6 weeks to close and refurbish during the winter.  But they're not closed at the same time.  Typhoon Lagoon is closed first, in mid-November through December.  Then Blizzard Beach.  I think you can see the specific dates and operatinge hours on their website.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2007)

Phillie said:


> We went with our two sons 5 and 3. Yes Cypress is closer to WDW but MGV is not far by any means. See the following two threads



The difference in distance from WDW between Grande Vista and Cypress Harbor would be negligable. They are both at the same exit of I4. MGV may be an extra mile or so, I wouldn't take the distance from WDW into consideration when selecting which resort to stay at.


----------

